# capiatl gains on property



## rob22911 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi there
wondered if anyone can help when you buy a property in Italy you would normally pay 10% tax on the property cadastral value if you are declaring none residency however you declare you will become resident you pay 3% then you have 18 months to become resident if the property is in joint names and both parties decide not to become resident what is then payable does anyone know?
many thanks


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you pay the difference before they notice I think you only pay the difference. If they have to chase you then it's the difference plus a fine.


----------



## rob22911 (Jul 15, 2008)

NickZ said:


> If you pay the difference before they notice I think you only pay the difference. If they have to chase you then it's the difference plus a fine.


so the difference would be 7% plus the fine total but not double if it's a joint property?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

No. The tax payable is calculated on the house not the number of buyers. So unless the fines have soared it wouldn't be even close to double. 

I guess if you've bought a rundown ruin for almost no money it might be .


----------



## rob22911 (Jul 15, 2008)

NickZ said:


> No. The tax payable is calculated on the house not the number of buyers. So unless the fines have soared it wouldn't be even close to double.
> 
> I guess if you've bought a rundown ruin for almost no money it might be .


Thanks for your reply I am under the same impression however my wife and I have both been sent a separate bill for 7% plus interest plus fine I don't see how this can be right that would mean we have to pay 14% now if that makes sense


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I'd wander over to the notaio and ask. Other then that maybe try a CAF office. No idea of your location but google.it should find one near you.


----------



## rob22911 (Jul 15, 2008)

NickZ said:


> I'd wander over to the notaio and ask. Other then that maybe try a CAF office. No idea of your location but google.it should find one near you.


thanks for your reply excuse my ignorance what is caf office an abbreviation of ?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

centro assistanza fiscale.

Spelling is likely wrong.

They are often in or next door to patronato offices.

The CAF office fills out tax forms,helps with IMU/ICI/TASI. They charge a small amount. Much less then going to an accountant.


----------



## rob22911 (Jul 15, 2008)

NickZ said:


> centro assistanza fiscale.
> 
> Spelling is likely wrong.
> 
> ...


Thanks again for your reply and explanation I'll see where the nearest one is and get some advice


----------

